# yellow spit-up in breastfed baby?



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I need help....

Cole is 5 months old and has not had ANY solid food EVER but for some reason he spit up a bunch of yellow this morning after nursing. He has a little runny nose that I believe is teething. Nothing else noteably wrong with him.
What is it? Bile? It looks like the color of his poop. Gold-ish.

help!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't know what it is, but my dd has done that twice. Both times it seemed more like vomit than spit up both in the way it came out (more retching than just- oh there's some spit) and smell. Sorry if that's TMI! Also I think it may have been when I ate something she was sensitve to (she seems slightly sensitive to seafood- probably iodine as we have a strong family sensitivity to iodine)

Sorry I don't have more info- but thought I'd chime in anyway. FWIW after the one spit/puke she seemed all better both times.

-Angela


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

It sounds like it's snot. They get drainage like we do, but their little tummies can't handle it as well, i guess. And you know, they puke more than we do, so you get to actually see it. Fun! I wouldn't worry too much about it unless he has other tummy-virus type symptoms.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I called the LC and she didn't seem worried. She said it sounded like bile and told me to do a massage to make him poop so that it has somewhere to go instead uf up. He only poops once a week so she gave me an idea of how to get it going. I"m going to try that. Even if it's just a tummy ache, it's got to feel better with an empty bowel, right?


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

Yello is stomach secretions, generally yellow is more concentrated. Bile is Green. If you throw up bile, that is more serious. Bile would half to back up from the small intestine through the pylorus (bottom muscle) of the stomach. In a young baby green throw up would be concerning. Yellow is not generally a big concern.


----------

